# where can i get Sons Of Anarchy and Monster Energy transfers?



## kandlts (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi gang I was at a fleamarket last weekend and a few venders had "Sons Of Anarchy" and "Monster Energy Drink" t-shirts.

They were heat pressing them on site, so there must be a supplier out there.

Anyone know where to order these prints...they were selling very well.

any help would be great...thanks

Kyle


----------



## proworlded (Oct 3, 2006)

Sounds like they might have printed them on transfer paper. No one that I know of has the license to make transfers.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I don't think they are legal transfers.

Usually, brands like that have pre-printed t-shirts with officially licensed designs on them that are available through distributors. 

I just got an email from newworldsales.com (an officially licensed printed t-shirt wholesaler) that said they have a lot of Sons of Anarchy t-shirts available.


----------



## kandlts (Aug 29, 2008)

Thanks Guys. I thought that maybe the case...Non of the prints had copy right info or company names...it seemed a little shady to me.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

Sounds like bootlegs indeed, to get approval from on any new item, normally there needs to be approval on the finished item.


----------



## poobootig (Nov 17, 2010)

I'm actually working for someone who sells them. They are licensed. I'm actually trying to get the name of the company that makes them because they are a hot seller and I was hoping to make some extra money on the side by selling them.


----------



## dptk (Aug 14, 2009)

poobootig said:


> I'm actually working for someone who sells them. They are licensed. I'm actually trying to get the name of the company that makes them because they are a hot seller and I was hoping to make some extra money on the side by selling them.


Licensed Heat Transfers ? or licensed t-shirts


----------

